# Heat vs. Nets (11-10-06, 8:00)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Friday, November 10th, 2006 | 8:00 pm | ESPN , Sun Sports ​*

















-V.S.- 
















*Team Records*

Miami Heat: (2-2)
New Jersey Nets: (2-1)


*Starting Lineups*







*Heat Bench:*

Alonzo Mourning
James Posey
Jason Kapono
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron 
Robert Hite
Chris Quinn










​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a feeling Shaq will start. Another national televised game, uggh...it seems we never do well when the whole country is watching... often loosing by double-digits.

could this be a different story? i mean, we are playing the Nets :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> I have a feeling Shaq will start. Another national televised game, uggh...it seems we never do well when the whole country is watching... often loosing by double-digits.
> 
> could this be a different story? *i mean, we are playing the Nets :biggrin:*


Damn, so much love around this place.

Should be a good game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im also curious about something, and this is off topic..

anyone remember the flash-banner i added to the first game thread vs the Bulls? if you guys want, ill add that banner to every game thread from now on. just let me know


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, going back to last season it feels like we playe the Nets every week.

Same old, same old when it comes to playing the Nets. Carter is going to get his so we cant allow Kidd, RJ and Krstic to go off as well.

I think Shaq will be back on friday. That would be a week of rest which hopefully is enough for the soreness he's felt to go away.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Im also curious about something, and this is off topic..
> 
> anyone remember the flash-banner i added to the first game thread vs the Bulls? if you guys want, ill add that banner to every game thread from now on. just let me know


Did you make that or get if from somewhere?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> Did you make that or get if from somewhere?


lets just say i "burrowed" it from the Heat's website indefinetly.... :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> Im also curious about something, and this is off topic..
> 
> anyone remember the flash-banner i added to the first game thread vs the Bulls? if you guys want, ill add that banner to every game thread from now on. just let me know


Yeah, go ahead if you want. That banner is awesome.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Should be a win.
I hope Wade gets another 30+ and I hope Dorrel continues his excellent performances.
108-102 Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense has been pretty good lately. Dorrell should get a chance on Carter, so lets see how he does.

I say Wade has a big game - 33 points, 5 boards, 7 assists on 50% shooting and Dorrell has a solid 11 pts, 5 boards and 3 assists and plays good D.

Heat win 97 - 91  Book it!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> I have a feeling Shaq will start. Another national televised game, uggh...it seems we never do well when the whole country is watching... often loosing by double-digits.
> 
> could this be a different story? i mean, *we are playing the Nets* :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Wade is due for a 13-20, 35 points, 8 assists kind of game. And I'm also anxious to see how Dorell does against VC.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its a road game, so its going to be a challenge for the early season Heat.....

we usually don't win these types of games early in the season. Hopefully with 3 days rest, and Shaq a weeks rest, it will be a different story.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I think wade is finally picking up his rythem... should be a good game for both DW's... Shaq should be in double digits..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dorrell should start.

Payton
Haslem
Shaq
Wright
Wade

I'm anxious to see him blow up for 20/10 type game. I think he can do it with starter minutes. Walker was always better coming off the bench last year.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good point there.^^
I feel that he needs that start, we get the crowd behind him even though it's away so we wont have the bigger crowd, he gets a big confidence boost, it can't go wrong, just pushing Walker for his place.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Not sure Dorell's ready to start yet. I'd like to see more than 2 or 3 good games before I hand over the starting SF keys.

But he still should work his way into some more serious minutes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine showed last year he's not very effective off the bench, I wouldn't make the move unless Dorell is seriously outplaying Toine over a large chunk of the season...and then I'd still look to Posey first


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not to dis Toine, or Posey, they're both quality players, Toine is a very inconsistant player though, he's always been that way. I don't know if it matters if he starts or comes off the bench. His inconsistancy will remain. If he's on he's on and vice versa, but I guess i'd like to see Dorrell start because of my desire to 'get younger' not to mention the kid looks pretty darn good coming off the bench. If he continues to improve i'd like to see him start sometime this year, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Walker was always better coming off the bench last year.


What Antoine Walker have you been watching? Both Walker and Posey played much better when Posey got benched and Antoine began to start. No way Dorell starts. I like Dorell as much as the next guy, but 21 year olds don't win championships. Should Dorell get about 15 MPG in the playoffs? Yes. But he shouldn't start. Antoine's shooting numbers will be bad, but his playmaking and ballhandling abilities make up for that (even though his and Dorell's are very similiar.) He had a tendency in the finals to come up with plays when we needed them. So everyone please stop hating on Shimmy. He might be an inconsistent chucker at times, but his ability to make plays and drive into the paint makes up for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Ira Winderman, Shaq practiced today and should be in the lineup Friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *O'Neal: I expect to play*
> 
> Sore knee is better; center takes blame for minor injury
> By Craig Barnes
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheat10nov10,0,216178.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> What Antoine Walker have you been watching? Both Walker and Posey played much better when Posey got benched and Antoine began to start. No way Dorell starts. I like Dorell as much as the next guy, but 21 year olds don't win championships. Should Dorell get about 15 MPG in the playoffs? Yes. But he shouldn't start. Antoine's shooting numbers will be bad, but his playmaking and ballhandling abilities make up for that (even though his and Dorell's are very similiar.) He had a tendency in the finals to come up with plays when we needed them. So everyone please stop hating on Shimmy. He might be an inconsistent chucker at times, but his ability to make plays and drive into the paint makes up for it.


Your right, it really doesn't make a difference. He's a hot/cold player whether he is or isn't starting.

"21 year olds don't win championships." Where did that come from? In other words, 21 year olds can't play at a high level is what you're essentially saying. And clearly with all the players who contribute, and have contributed at 21 or younger in the NBA makes that statement completely false.

With Toine you never know which guy your going to get. That's just not something you want in a starter in my opinion.

I watch Dorrell, and I can tell he has the tools to be a big threat for this team. Maybe he shouldn't start right now, but work his way into starting minutes. If he's consistant off the bench, give him a chance.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> 21 year olds don't win championships


I don't want him on the floor in the end of say game 7 of the Finals


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm going to have to wait till 8:30 tomorrow morning to watch this, I live in England and that's the only time it's on. That's something like 3:30 in USA. I reckon it's a win by 6.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't want him on the floor in the end of say game 7 of the Finals


What's that got to do with the idea of him starting sometime in the near future? That doesn't mean he's going to be on the floor in crunch time always, especially not in that scenerio -- Posey would be in for his defense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Sonics kick-started our season, and now we will go on a bit of a run.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> What's that got to do with the idea of him starting sometime in the near future? That doesn't mean he's going to be on the floor in crunch time always, especially not in that scenerio -- Posey would be in for his defense.


 Give him 2 more years. Bt then Toine will be gone, but until then Toine is better than him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

why can we never defend Carter well? Get Posey or Dorrell on him!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

everything for nets= long jumpers
everything for heat= dunks

I like our chances this game. Nets wont continue to hit every jumper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We always have crap first quarters. Defense sucks early on


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

14-2 pts in paint

we will win this game if this continues


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spose they cant hit jumpers all night, right?

Shaq 2-7 from the field, needs to make those easy ones


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> *Spose they cant hit jumpers all night, right?*
> 
> Shaq 2-7 from the field, needs to make those easy ones


thats how it usually goes.....the jumpers arent the most consistent way to score the basketball. 

oh, and Walker is doing great.....drew 2 charges on Carter, and took the hot hand out.......


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When theres trouble-u call DW.

Dorrel and Zo into the game (Wow, Dorrell before Posey?)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all I could do is laugh about this....Nets hit basically all of there shots 20 feet out and beyond
we will win this game if the two teams keep playing as they are....thats just basketball for ya


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

bloody hell - how can we allow them to score 32 points on like 80% shooting? Whats with our lackluster first quarters?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spose it would help if i was watchin the game, but as im from Australia - i just watch the score updates. Hopefully this trend wont continue


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Spose it would help if i was watchin the game, but as im from Australia - i just watch the score updates. Hopefully this trend wont continue


yea......

I dont know, but the way I see it is that the way the Heat play (inside-outside) is a much more consistent style than the ones the Nets have so far this game (everything outside). I think when the Nets cool off, they will be in trouble

if the heat go cold, they have the option of force feeding inside and getting to the line. The Nets dont


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Riles hit with a tech....

After the replay, that was a very very very WEAK call on Shaq.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that foul on shaq was pretty hilarious.....good thing Riley got a tech on that. That call was laughable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sure hope ur right coz the early signs arent too good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we make a goddamn free throw? Jeez!


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Antoine Walker :curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Posey with a 3 to end the half

Shaq needs to hit inside if we want to make a run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

the way we played adn the way they played....we should be down more than 10. We need a big 3rd quarter to get back in it, the lead cant be more then 10 going into the 4th or i think we're screwed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

despite our crappy play, we are down by 10. the game is still within reach. i hate to see Shaq so hesitant out there. He knows he cant be physical or threres a big risk of gettin a fouled.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ugh, even though my team is winning so far, we wont be able to close out with the jumpshot. Nets are starting to cool off a little, and we yet to see Wade explode yet.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> despite our crappy play, we are down by 10. the game is still within reach. i hate to see Shaq so hesitant out there. He knows he cant be physical or threres a big risk of gettin a fouled.


well, he is facing Collins who is known to take a dive whenever shaq leans in.

anyway, he could make the shots he is taking. They are right around the basket. He looks like a guy who has missed a week. Very rusty...if he isnt feeling it, he has to give it to wade...let wade work


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea......
> 
> I dont know, but the way I see it is that the way the Heat play (inside-outside) is a much more consistent style than the ones the Nets have so far this game (everything outside). I think when the Nets cool off, they will be in trouble
> 
> if the heat go cold, they have the option of force feeding inside and getting to the line. The Nets dont


I agree with this...

I have been vocal before, wanting VC to drive to get fouled, and so forth.

However, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Real said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> I have been vocal before, wanting VC to drive to get fouled, and so forth.
> 
> However, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


i think after failing miserably the past two years, something has to be broke.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Real said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> I have been vocal before, wanting VC to drive to get fouled, and so forth.
> 
> However, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


true, and so far they haven't needed much inside

but will the Nets be able to adjust on the fly if they go cold the second half?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> true, and so far they haven't needed much inside
> 
> but will the Nets be able to adjust on the fly if they go cold the second half?


a hot hand can beat you in any one game in the season. but its proven already that throughout a series, you wont go too far. If Nets want championship aspirations, they need to attack a bit more. they have the talent, but they settle for too many jumpshots.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> true, and so far they haven't needed much inside
> 
> but will the Nets be able to adjust on the fly if they go cold the second half?


Im thinking the same as you on this subject.
Sure, it aint broke, but it will wear down as the game moves on.
Meaning, the jumpshot can only be relied on for only so long.
Hopefully, Vince doesnt pick up more fouls and drives more to the hoop.
Also, Kidd needs to work the fast break better. Nets are getting the looks, but Kidd is making bad passes.Not rare to see a difficult to pull off pass by him, but they have been off.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, big 3 by Jefferson there

I thought that may be the run


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good start to the second half


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, here is the answer to the question

the Nets are now starting to miss jumpers...will they be able to adjust?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Point number 5,000 for D. Wade!

:cheers:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem's drives to the hoop are looking good!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Haslem is putting on a show for the New Jersey big men. That is how they should play. NJ is soft.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

HAHAHA SHAQ! Defensive player of the year right there lol.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, that was one of the stupidest fast breaks by the Nets...you throw the ball high up when shaq is the only one back?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wince Carter is off to the locker room....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

J-Kidd with the And-one....so D. Wade answers with his own.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wright shoudnt be in this game the way he is playing right now....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jeesh, the refs are just waiting for Zo to move so they can blow the whistle.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...those fouls on zo killed us


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> true, and so far they haven't needed much inside
> 
> but will the Nets be able to adjust on the fly if they go cold the second half?


They did go cold, but a 6 point lead despite losing on of your most important players is pretty good. 

For a while, there wasn't much to be excited about, seems like everything goes downhill, but when Kidd gets the ball in his hands, it's trouble for any team.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Toine!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Real said:


> They did go cold, but a 6 point lead despite losing on of your most important players is pretty good.
> 
> For a while, there wasn't much to be excited about, seems like everything goes downhill, but when Kidd gets the ball in his hands, it's trouble for any team.


those 2 and 1's by Kidd are why you are whining this game

2 incredible plays in a row by him


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another over the back inside on the Heat.......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

2 stupid plays in a row by Walker

Wade needs the ball in his hands every time....no more stupid shots


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade to the hoop
Wade to Haslem

this is the 4th quarter man....time to Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And one for the Udominator!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Throw it down D. Wade!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

steal and dunk by Wade

Antoine Wright answers with the 3.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq is done.....let's go Zo!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Toine again with the 3 ball!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD finishes off with a career high 28 points!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great win tonight. NJ was hitting their outside shots in the 1st half and we were fortunate to stay within 10 at the end of the 1st.

Then in the 2nd, they started missing and we didnt scoring 70 points in the 2nd.

Wade was Wade but Haslem was great tonight, although he should thank Wade for some of those baskets.

GP was on from 3 tonight and Antoine finally showed up in the 4th.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW, what a win! Terrible start, but like all good teams, we find ways to win. We buckled down on defense, and our offense was ROLLIN'. Wade is BACK, BABY!!! What a game for the flash. UDON! Best game of his career. Shaq, having a decent game, but making some key defensive plays, and passing the ball beautfully tonight. Payton looking like vintage GP.. hitting 3's, making layups, looking great. Even Walker looked really good. This, my friends, was Miami Heat basketball at its finest.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwyane Wade was the best Heat player tonight, but the player of the game for me was Udonis haslem!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

for all the **** this team goes through, if theres one thing i respect is the Heats resiliency. Another typical Heat game.

-Start off slow
-Down by double digits in the 1st half
-Overcome deficit in the 2nd half
-Grind it out till' the end with defense and timely shots

Thats your Miami Heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> for all the **** this team goes through, if theres one thing i respect is the Heats resiliency. Another typical Heat game.
> 
> -Start off slow
> -Down by double digits in the 1st half
> ...


yeah and the poise and resialancy we showed this game. For example when they hit a three and stuff we dont get nervous and start to break down and stuff..
UD played Great!!!
GP was hittin the three's
Walker turned it on late
WAde was himself....
Shaq doesnt really look like he's trying out there, he has that face like that quiet face if you guys know what i mean, he had that face today..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat 113, Nets 106*
> 
> Observations from Friday's 113-106 victory over the Nets at Continental Airlines Arena:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

Good news on JWill and Doleac.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/
> 
> Good news on JWill and Doleac.


Speaking of them, did anyone see these guys all pimped out with their suits? lol Doleac looked like some hitman, or some mafioso guy, JWill did not even look like a basketball player, more like umm...a GQ model. oh wait, Wade got that. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some qoutes from tonight's game:

*Riley on his team:*


> "There is something very unique about this team," he said. "They don't play some nights with the incredible sense of urgency that I am trying to demand, and that would drive some coaches crazy. But once they get into it and realize you can't give these guys open shots, things can change."


*More on UD's big game*


> "My main focus is defending and rebounding and other things, but we've got a couple of plays for me," Haslem said. "It's up to (Riley) to make the calls."
> 
> Riley sounded as if that might happen more frequently.
> 
> "He's developed," Riley said. "He'll make the medium-range jump shot, he's got confidence and the guys have confidence in him. He's not the kind of guy teams are going to say, 'Let's not guard him."'


*Shaq on how he felt:*


> O'Neal, playing for the first time since missing two games with a bruised left knee, fouled out with 2:35 left in the game with 13 points and six rebounds.
> 
> "It felt all right, although I missed a couple of chippies, but the guys played well," he said.


*Kidd on Wade*


> "He's one of the top three players in the league," said Jason Kidd, who just missed his 77th career triple-double with 12 points, nine rebounds and nine assists. "When he gets going, he's very unselfish. You see that when Haslem had 28 points. They become a very dangerous team when he finds the open guy."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AnDJ8dXe2XmymN7Rk6.p8LS8vLYF?gid=2006111017&prov=ap


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i like what im seeing from Payton in Jwills absence. for the most part we are looking at some vintage GP. i dunno why some ppl are shocked when Payton does a reverse layup, or hits a few 3 pointers. sure he isnt as effective when he was younger, but the guy *is* a future hall of famer. he can still produce. Riles has said that he has spoken with GP and has asked GP to play his game more. and these are the results we are getting :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

another player i'd like to mention is Walker. the guy was garbage for almost the entire game but provided a huge lift in the 4th (scored 10 points). i remember saying "WTF?!" everytime Walker shot a 3, but luckily he made them.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> another player i'd like to mention is Walker. the guy was garbage for almost the entire game but provided a huge lift in the 4th (scored 10 points). i remember saying "WTF?!" everytime Walker shot a 3, but luckily he made them.


 He generally makes plays down the stretch for us. I think Riles has talked to GP about going back to the "dominant" GP he was before accepting lesser roles on teams like the Heat and the Lakers. GP really seems to have taken Riles's words to heart and is just making plays whenever he feels it. We just keep getting better as the season goes on. And all of this without a 100% Shaq or our Florr General/Fast Break Guru Jason Williams. Can't wait till he get's back.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> Speaking of them, did anyone see these guys all pimped out with their suits? lol Doleac looked like some hitman, or some mafioso guy, JWill did not even look like a basketball player, more like umm...a GQ model. oh wait, Wade got that. lol


LOL, yes! JWill had his hair all greased up and spiky. I think he's been borrowing whatever Riles has been using for all this time. 

As Dwyane Wade (the bbb member) said regarding this team's resiliency, I totally agree. They are a confident team (after all, they won the NBA championship), and because of that, being down 17 doesn't phase this team. They will come back, on the road, mind you, and kick the Net's *** in the second half. Great team effort.


----------

